# 2000 Maxima Knock Sensor



## BAMFZ32 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey there you guys! im new to the forums and had a question regarding the A33, my girlfriend has a 2000 A33 and the ecu is throwing the code for the knock sensor. Does anyone have a picture of where its located or a write up on replacing it? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

Its under the intake manifold way under there. i have done one with out removing the manifold but, its easier to just remove the manifold


----------

